

Ask HN: How do you find problems? - Posibyte

I'm a college student near my senior year. I consider myself well-read, and well traveled in my toy applications. I've committed to projects, read many, many books in my spare time, and I consider myself a polyglot. I think I'm knowledgeable enough to enter into a project confidently.<p>I have an itch, and it's an itch to create for myself. However, I want to create something to scratch somebody else's itch. How would I go about trying to find a problem to solve, or am I being too short sighted?
======
rbchv
Read Paul Graham's article, "How to Get Startup Ideas". This is a must read
for any aspiring entrepreneur (probably just "anyone" really).

<http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html>

~~~
Posibyte
This was incredibly insightful. Thanks. I kinda suspected I would get
something from Paul Graham as a response.

------
MojoJolo
Start by determining what is your problem. Then solve it.

